# LE wasatch muzzy elk hunt



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Who has had this tag and can tell me how many points it takes to draw an early season tag?


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I drew it with 6 points. I also drew it the first time they opened it for a Limited entry any weapon hunt when it was called currant creek.

Spry


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I drew with 9 points this year.


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

I drew with 10 this year.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. Im getting real anxious to get the tag, and I dont think I can wait as long as it takes to get a premium tag.


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

Bah to the premium tag on the Wasatch...lots of bulls ruttin like pigs all through sept. grab the muzzy and have a blast! Here is a pic of my bull this year..6x7 10 ft shot...short story posted in big game section.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

meltedsnowman said:


> Bah to the premium tag on the Wasatch...lots of bulls ruttin like pigs all through sept. grab the muzzy and have a blast! Here is a pic of my bull this year..6x7 10 ft shot...short story posted in big game section.


Great looking bull congrats! Next year it will be mine!


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

I drew wasatch muzzleloader with 5 points.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

My wife drew with 3 last year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

meltedsnowman said:


> Bah to the premium tag on the Wasatch...lots of bulls ruttin like pigs all through sept. grab the muzzy and have a blast! Here is a pic of my bull this year..6x7 10 ft shot...short story posted in big game section.


10 feet!!!! Yikes...I 'd run the other way as fast as I can.

nice bull

.


----------

